# Fergie, journeying on to 2nd



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Well of course I'm going to follow along on the new journal :lol:

Glad the riding is going so well!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> Glad the riding is going so well!


It's just such fun right now...then someone ruins it by posting a video, and you go "DARN IT, it feels so much better than that"


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> It's just such fun right now...then someone ruins it by posting a video, and you go "DARN IT, it feels so much better than that"


That happens to everyone :lol: but I bet you'll be more aware of it now!


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> It's just such fun right now...then someone ruins it by posting a video, and you go "DARN IT, it feels so much better than that"


I just had a bad ride last time and got the DOH to film it. Obviously everything goes wrong when it gets on the video, right... I felt like crying when I saw the videos at first, but more I watch it, I see the good things and the change within her - and I can also see how to saddle not being good for both of us is affecting our work so much.

I will start a journal of my own soon enough, and I might post some of those videos there. 

Here is to journeying on to 2nd, as that is our goal as well for now. Through sweat, frustration and sore body parts - we will get there.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Definitely following, yay!  OMG her facial expressions always get me. :lol: She is such a ham.
Glad you are having such good rides & everything is coming together. Happy to see that! :smile: Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Lol, Fergie looks as though you just caught her stealing from the oats bin! ;-)

Happy to hear that you're having such good rides! I'm subbing again!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, so it was publicly announced the other day that we are working to be showing second by June.....AGHHHHH. Fingers and everything else crossed...

Meanwhile we are working at basics yet again....now improving the posting trot, as with the lope I just want to get forward....have to learn to sit up...back to reading Ride With Your Mind, and getting the posting correct. The ghastly videos are really staying in my mind, so really concentrating on hands forward and still.....

Today’s picture...I thought you might like to meet Norma the scary monster pig, that is a risk to Red Mare....


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

That's not a lot of time, but I'm sure you'll be ready for the show! The scary pig monster is adorable!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You know what the biggest difference is over the last few months? Instead of saying I had a good ride, I tend to say I enjoyed it, I had fun, because I am so doing both now.

We have been continuing our basic work, and it is so different now, she is starting to feel, and hopefully look like a Dressage horse, it’s a long road, that’s for sure.

Today was really fun, we worked down the scary end of the arena, and got her going with just looking sideways at the door, even survived a snow avalanche off the roof, she spooked in place YEAH! I think the scariest thing today was having coach just standing watching for a while....not saying anything, just watching, while i’m Working out if it is so good that no correction is needed, or so bad it’s beyond redemption! Today’s battle was trying to find our leg yield again, we did have it, today we didn’t, took a long while to get a few beautiful beautiful steps, then we quit.

While I was hand walking Fergie in the arena to cool her off, coach let Norma the Red Mare Eating pig out, and she came into the arena. Fergie was worried, but managed to get her following Norma, as she walked away, and she had head down, investigating and all was going well. Then the pig went ‘donkey’ on me, and froze, and Fergie got worried, so walked her away, and the **** pig followed us, and poor Fergie nearly had a heart attack. She made herself feel better by going all Red Mare on her pen mate, and those on both sides.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Lol, I love hearing about Fergie's adventures! She's a lot like Blue in taking it out on the other horses!

May I ask, why exactly do y'all have a pig at your stable? :lol:

And I'd also rather have a good time than a 'good ride', although for me a good ride is one both me and my horse enjoyed.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Today was the last lesson before showing this weekend, we are away for a two day show, and a couple of weeks ago I thought we would never be ready, but actually, maybe we are! I had to laugh when Coach asked me what tests I was riding..answer Basic and Level 1, and she watches me ride and says “why didn’t you enter level 2?”

Yeah think you have me confused with someone else....not ready for that yet...


When I went to catch her today she was on her own in a pen, has been with an opinionated pony, who has now been kicked out to a pasture. She seemed very quiet, stood tied in the barn aisle without fidgeting, got tacked up without messing about, and was relaxed in the arena. Find out she had a melt down yesterday when her pony was taken away. She still has company nose to nose over the fence, and lots of horses in sight, but still felt deserted. We will have to see how she does, but it might be good for her to live on her own for a while.

Today was a small victory, I have earned my spurs back, and boy do they make a difference to out lateral work, she noe remembers she can actually move off my leg. We have had a few breakthroughs in me ‘getting’ things recently. Her tendency to fall into strange shapes on her lengthened canter on the right rein...cured by a touch of shoulder in. Getting bent out of shape on the same thing on the left rein, well that is a case of stop doing so much, just sit and let her go. Messing up my leg yields, getting banana shaped....turns out I was worrying to much about the bend...who knew, I ride her straight, and she takes the slight bend she needs, but she moves straight. 

Also REALLY now get that most issues are solved by adding leg, especially her head popping up, just add leg and give with the hands, and down she comes, like magic. It really makes me laugh when those who have not explored ‘contact’ see it as one thing, but when you actually start to ride in a Dressage contact you find it isn’t at all what you thought. So wish us luck for the weekend, riding 6 tests, Basic and First, in front of an out of Province judge who I have not ridden for before.

Madam being lonely! And with her now departed friend!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Very best of luck! Can't wait to hear (read) how you did!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't wait to hear ALL about it!! So excited!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Can’t wait to hear!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Good luck at the show! You will be fantastic!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, that was a weekend!


Saturday morning, took her to the scary warm up arena, and she wasn't too bad, although we did have to bring a companion for her because she was about to freak.


Test one.....Basic test, equivalent to Training level, she walked into the arena, the door shut and she went "OMG I'm on my own HELP" As soon as she got tense, I got tense, and the whole thing went down hill from there.....it was a hot mess.....After our final halt, the judge said that she was worried about me during out lope transition at H, I had to say, I was pretty worried there as well....comment on test "explosive transition" that about summed it up







Trainers comment after.."I can't find anything positive to say about that, now get out there, lose the spurs and 'woman up'"


Well crap! Scored a 51.19% with my first ever 1...seems like when you are doing a free walk, you are actually meant to show a walk...jogging on a loose rein for most of the movement doesn't cut it.....


Test Two. Basic B, minus spurs....phew, now we are getting it together scored a 62% and won the class, still felt a little tense but a lot better, managed to win that class.


Test 3, First level, actually got an 8 for our entry and halt, and salute...lost marks for going faster rather than longer in our 'lengthen strides' both at jog and lope, but a workman like test 60.79% and second place.


So an up and down day, was pleased that I didn't completely melt down during that first ride, and it was totally my fault, curled forward, spurs on, but holding her in...that just pushed a tense horse over the edge, when she needed me to be calm...


Day two, GREAT start, managed to leave my coffee mug behind 3 times before we even hot to tack up, had to keep going back for it, breakfast room, hotel room, truck! Went to put my show shirt on, and it looks like it is covered in oil!!! YUK, but going to have to do, the body is covered by my vest, and the bad part on the sleeve hopefully no one will notice. Madam though has spent a good night, eaten all her hay, no race track around the stall, and all the poop in one corner! 

We did one basic, and two level ones, scored low 60's for all of them, and the judge decided that Fergie was a nice horse after all. We managed to win all our classes, and I am so delighted with that! The judge was fair but tough, really knocked you down for bad sections, but wasn't afraid to reward moves done well. It was a great learning experience, and a great baseline set for the year!

Well, that was a weekend!


Saturday morning, took her to the scary warm up arena, and she wasn't too bad, although we did have to bring a companion for her because she was about to freak.


Test one.....Basic test, equivalent to Training level, she walked into the arena, the door shut and she went "OMG I'm on my own HELP" As soon as she got tense, I got tense, and the whole thing went down hill from there.....it was a hot mess.....After our final halt, the judge said that she was worried about me during out lope transition at H, I had to say, I was pretty worried there as well....comment on test "explosive transition" that about summed it up







Trainers comment after.."I can't find anything positive to say about that, now get out there, lose the spurs and 'woman up'"


Well crap! Scored a 51.19% with my first ever 1...seems like when you are doing a free walk, you are actually meant to show a walk...jogging on a loose rein for most of the movement doesn't cut it.....


Test Two. Basic B, minus spurs....phew, now we are getting it together scored a 62% and won the class, still felt a little tense but a lot better, managed to win that class.


Test 3, First level, actually got an 8 for our entry and halt, and salute...lost marks for going faster rather than longer in our 'lengthen strides' both at jog and lope, but a workman like test 60.79% and second place.


So an up and down day, was pleased that I didn't completely melt down during that first ride, and it was totally my fault, curled forward, spurs on, but holding her in...that just pushed a tense horse over the edge, when she needed me to be calm...


Day two, GREAT start, managed to leave my coffee mug behind 3 times before we even hot to tack up, had to keep going back for it, breakfast room, hotel room, truck! Went to put my show shirt on, and it looks like it is covered in oil!!! YUK, but going to have to do, the body is covered by my vest, and the bad part on the sleeve hopefully no one will notice. Madam though has spent a good night, eaten all her hay, no race track around the stall, and all the poop in one corner! 

We did one basic, and two level ones, scored low 60's for all of them, and the judge decided that Fergie was a nice horse after all. We managed to win all our classes, and I am so delighted with that! The judge was fair but tough, really knocked you down for bad sections, but wasn't afraid to reward moves done well. It was a great learning experience, and a great baseline set for the year!

She will never be Gibbs, but she wears his sheet with pride! I LOVE the ribbons the Provincial Association has this year, they are gorgeous....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A couple more pics....one from Friday night, and a certificate we earned last year, but was presented this weekend


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Well I am glad that she was explosive but did not explode. Congrats! That was a lot of first places for the first show!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Well done on pulling yourself together after a less than fun start. Nerves are always the hard part. Took me years to get mine under control and even now, every once in a while they grab me, LOL. Congrats!! Well deserved wins/placings! :cheers:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, have been grounded since the show, combination of crappy weather, yet another storm rolled through, and trying to get my knee to settle down. Last weekend obviously upset it, so decided to rest for a couple of days, now struggling to get going again. I do understand that motion is lotion, but *stamps foot, gently, and pouts* it HURTS...
This whole journey is a roller coaster, my confidence levels, my body and how it copes, and then my mediocre talent...but that is what makes every gain such a victory.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I just have to say....

I beg to differ on the "mediocre talent" part.

I 10000000000000% disagree with that with every fiber of my being.

YOU ROCK. Plain and simple.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> I just have to say....
> 
> I beg to differ on the "mediocre talent" part.
> 
> ...


LOL, thank you for that...


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am with @Tazzie. Mediocre I do not see!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, here you go, first test of Day Two, Level 1, Test A, scored a creditable 62.69%

I like my hands have improved so much, and that she looks good at times.

I don’t like that we do so much better at home, we have largely stopped the gaping, and her head is steady at home, because I had leg and give. Get into a test and I get busy and try and micromanage everything.

I also HATE when they run the show ‘backwards’ with the higher levels going before you get to warm up in your lower levels...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Today was great fun, madam is moulting like crazy, took a ton of hair out before our ride..










Today I tried out my new saddle pad, certainly gave more wither clearance, and I'm not sure if it was that or something else that meant I simply could not sit her trot today. Usually I post the warm up, but sit when we start working, today when we started she either was doing her WORT....front end trots and back end walks! or when I pushed her she went into this HUGE trot, I just had to post it...It was a great, and our lope work felt great.


Then we got asked to do something new..a canter serpentine, 3 loop wall to wall, with a simple change over the center line....who the HECK called that a _*simple*_ change, lope, jog, walk, jog, lope...BUT we rocked it, went from A to C and back to A, and nailed every change, got every lead.


Coach - "That must feel pretty good, do you want to do it again?" 

Me "NOPE, we'll end on that, it was great" I'm old enough to know that you don't try 'just one more' at the end of the session, because you can be there forever!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yesterday we had a lesson with our senior dressage judge....and it was very interesting..

My coach likes high (ish) hands, and no breaking of the wrist at all, P likes lower hands and encourages a rider to 'take a feel' by rotating thumb, and hand down..so no 'break' but definite movement. 

We worked for a long time on flexion, and got her working really nicely, the low hand and turn really got her softening.

Then onto shoulder in, not on the wall, but down the quarter line, so no cheating or hiding, we had some really nice steps, I have to overcome the tendency to bend her to far, and keep the forward going. 

Last work was on lengthening and shortening the stride, and WOW, she is right, to get a good lengthen you need a good 'shorten' Madam got totally snotty at the end, we had been working on the circle, then moved to working trot on the rail, lengthen across the diagonal. She suddenly decided that she couldn't possibly do the F - H diagonal...that is a problem that pops up every now and again, totally out of the blue. I've seen her do it with the trainer, she's done it with me before, last time I was scared and didn't cope well, yesterday I was able to give her heck and go back and do it again.

The ups of the session, P was really pleased on how far Fergie and I have come since she last saw us, she was really pleased with a lot of things, and we had some light bulb moments in the session. Not sure if it is an up or a down, I think Fergie got really wound up, in our usual rides we do a lot of loose rein walks to let her decompress, yesterday not so much...I need to be her advocate and ask for her to have a stretch and think in a lesson.

Things I need to work on, still kind of abrupt on asking for things, need to give her more warning and ask nicely. Need to give her more room to go forward especially when working on two tracks.

It was a great lesson.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Update...WHOOT

Have had some great rides, things are just falling into place, until madam gets a snot on, and she decides CAN'T SHAN'T WON'T, she is kind of like 









But I can ride her out of most things now, which is great, but it takes me longer than her to 'come down' after an incident.

Went to ride her on Sunday, to find no one at the barn, and a gale blowing, so chose to spend some quality time grooming and doing some stretches. Then took her and lunged her a little, and once she had got the sillies out had a go at loose lunging again...she did OK






And was surprised to find this in an email from WSDAC the other day









Very pleased with that.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

GH.....you and Fergie have come so far! I havent kept up with you all, but the two of you are doing fantastic and honestly, make me want to focus on some arena work a lot more than I have! Im 32 weeks pregnant and have been dying to ride but seeing your progress, videos, and reading how much fun it sounds like your having, these next 8+weeks until I can actually ride can literally not go by soon enough! Really look forward to reading more posts of you and Fergie!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ahhh, maybe should have mentioned, I had a phone call the other day, inviting me to go in for my knee replacement ....on 9th May....I asked for a couple of days to think about it, and what would happen if I didn't accept the offer, well they would offer me a date in a couple of months, if I turned down that date I would be dropped off the list. Had a couple of days really stressing about this, but eventually talking to all the parties involved, I got my name taken off the list, the surgeon is going to put me back on, with a note saying that I am not available until October.. Now I am crossing fingers that I actually get that month, but we close on a house next week, that needs a lot of work, then off to the UK for a wedding in July/August, plus a full schedule of shows..I don't have time to be laid up. 

It is going to be a challenge making it to the fall, BO is talking about turning horses out, and I like Fergie turned out, but not sure how I will stand up to having to walk up to 1/2 mile out to get her, and 1/2 mile back. Have also told people that I will not be volunteering for too much at the home shows, got to save my knee for riding....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh dear...it happened, I reached diva status before Fergie...me the person who will happily school around jumps, over or around ground poles, round barrels, when we had one, around the roping dummy...yesterday there were a whole load of semi circular paths in the arena, I think they were from the vault class....but they were such ridges that I could not do a decent circle there, because Fergie kept tripping in the ruts.....So for the first time the dressage diva put on a request that they rake the arena after vaulting!


We have been having some great rides, and yesterday had the best solo ride I have ever had, despite the gale, the small kids running in and out of the arena and the crappy footing. Some really beautiful trot work, and some nice transitions. I find it kind of funny that my lovely straight center lines have gone a bit to pot now, up until last fall all my tests just needed straight center line, either at walk or trot, and a nice halt at X or G, she was good at that. Now we have leg yields off the center line, and working on a lope depart from walk at X...so now madam is either wanting to take off, or yield when I hit the line, have to concentrate at keeping her straight.


I was just a little shocked yesterday, I took my English saddle in to try on her....looks good BTW...some of the kids were "are you going to ride her English?" Then my coach turned up and asked why I was trying it on
"Well to see if it fits" was the obvious answer...


LOL I was told to list it, sell it, I am a successful WD rider, I'm good at what I do, don't mess it up was the advice..I guess she is right, Western is where it is at right now, don't want to risk upsetting stuff right now, having so many breakthroughs, she is going so well, I am improving, and we will be moving up...


Then there was this from someone who hasn't seen me ride her for a while, I think it is a compliment..maybe.



> And the connection you and fergie have is quite interesting to watch .... she just gets you ... it’s strange to see you two work but it’s so powerful at the same time I don’t even know how to describe watching you guys


Next show is 3 weeks away, I hope we can ride our current wave right there


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm so glad the rides are going so well! I bet you'll do amazing at your show!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This arrived in the post today...trying to work out if we want to try for our Silver before moving up....have to decide after the next show.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well here we go


Tuesday, during my lesson...

"have you sent in your entries for the end of May show?"
"No, have them filled in but not filed yet"
"What classes?
"Basic A and First A and B"

I get the look....

"OK, but you entered 2nd at the Mid may right?"

"Nope"

I get the look again....

"OK, you get to ride Basic for May, then you are out of there, you ride First and if you want another class you ride 2nd"

Seems I am moving up.....

ETA...and Coach is probably going to a Hunter Jumper Show at the end of May, so I will be taking my first solo outing, no coach, no team...Hubby has offered to come ....NO WAY, need to find an alternative.......


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So first outdoor show of the year this year is this weekend .and I have not ridden her outside yet, YEAH.....hopefully the rain will be brief tonight, then I can get a couple of outside rides..

Fergie the Wonder Horse is doing great, getting a lot more consistent in her way of going, I think she likes the new saddle pad, she should do..cost me enough!

Won't sound like a lot to most of you, but I have got back to the stage where I can ride with no one else at the barn, and it feels great..though I got in trouble for not letting the barn owner know. Now I have a group set on my phone, BO, coach and DH, so I can text them all when I go into the arena, and again when I get off, so everyone knows I am alive.

Last week I had my best ever solo ride on her, she was just so chilled and awesome, it was great, I was so eager to show coach the next day, and she was HORRIBLE...spooky, looky, being a pain....







wasn't until I rode her on my own again I found the issue....although I had checked and double checked her new headstall when I put it on, seems it was one hole to tight, for her. Let it out, and there was my sweet mare again. LOL, even though she was getting used to her new BOT work boots, first time I have put 'shelled' boots on her, I could hear her clipping the backs as we worked, but when we were done, her legs were cooler than they were in her SMB's and felt tight.

So this weekend first in the 3 show series at home here, then next weekend AGHHH my first ever away show with her, with no trainer support. Trainer is off to a Hunter Jumper show, I'm off to a dressage weekend...seemed like a good idea when I signed up.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Won't sound like a lot to most of you, but I have got back to the stage where I can ride with no one else at the barn, and it feels great..though I got in trouble for not letting the barn owner know. Now I have a group set on my phone, BO, coach and DH, so I can text them all when I go into the arena, and again when I get off, so everyone knows I am alive.


Not sure if you are an "app" person, but I have been hearing good things about the Smartpak "Ride with Me" app, which can send an alert to your emergency contacts if you stop moving for a period of time. I keep meaning to download it and try it out.

Good luck with your show! Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Good Luck at your show! So happy that your confidence is letting your ride solo!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Enjoy your show and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well that was interesting, quite the weekend...Thursday lesson, inside, because it was FREEZING, well maybe not freezing but had goosebumps in my short sleeves. Coach was sick so had trainer coaching, it was actually quite fun, and he was very helpful in making me look at different things.

Friday, warm up night, and she went really well, first time out in the new dressage arena, she was good, I was feeling positive...gave her a bath, 









Saturday am, taking her for a walk and a graze before classes









So get ready and off we go, start with two Basic, (training level) classes, and they felt pretty good, I was upset when I got the marks, low 60's and a second and a 4th place..I mean we are riding so much better than last year, it should be better, then coach stepped in and said "well this is why I didn't want you to enter basic this year, she doesn't move like a basic horse, you don't ride her like a basic horse." So we decided to scrap the two basic tests on Sunday, and try one 2nd level.. The two First levels went well, good solid mid 60's, lots of positives, won one class, second in the other.










Got to wear my new Valkyrie vest, was really pleased with my handiwork.

























So day two starts with me riding my first ever 2nd level test, a test I have not actually ever ridden, and at least one element we hadn't even tried before! I was so delighted with her, we scored 59% and placed 3rd, onward and upward! Then two more 1st levels, by this time there was a gale blowing, and in the last test Fergie was tired...we didn't do so great there, but overall I was so delighted with her. The ribbons tell one story 










The other is from the feedback from so many people, saying that we are a partnership now, including one saying that she watches me the whole time, and when I was struggling to mount, she kept. turning to check me out. Coach says that the only time she fails, is when I fail to ride her, she now relies on me, so I just have to believe and ride!

The cutest/saddest thing...Fergie's best friend in the herd last year was actually a mare I used to own, Wills, they hung out together the whole time. Wills was sold and moved away, but she came back for the show. I was sat on Fergie waiting for my test, and Wills came by, Fergies ears shot up, and she was staring intently at her...then she started nickering gently....she just kept watching then started to call for her...another reason why her last test was off maybe, she just wanted Wills....


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

You two look fantastic! And the part about Wills - made me sad for Fergie.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tomorrow we, hang on, after midnight, later today I head out to an away show, second of the season. The big thing about this weekend? No trainer support, no one to hold my hand, no one to shout at me, I have to be a grown up for me and Fergie both.....wish us good luck, we might need it!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Good luck! Can't wait to see the results. You've got this!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Only a week late, been tired/busy/sick, but realized that if I don't update I will forget, forget what happened and what was important..

Friday, and off we go, loaded Fergie into my friends trailer, and off they went...loaded all my kit into my truck and off we went. Right from unloading Fergie was chilling, most unusual for her, I think that because she had traveled with Archie who she really deosn't know, and there wasn't anyone else for her, she just decided that she wouldn't stress. Warm ups went well, the judge who gives me lessons sometimes wasn't judging, so she was able to step in and coach me...and Fergie was still chilled, the first time that she has been really relaxed in the indoor there. So so far so good, got her bathed, she was still good, so put her stall guard up and she was great behind it..after checking it out of course...

LOL, she was so good that I forgot she was only behind the guard and went up and registered at the office
















She amazingly stayed chilled for day one, warmed up outside, then had to ride through the barn, to get to the indoor. Started with a great test, scored a 65% and a second place in our Basic test, not so good in our first levels, but did get a 2nd and a 4th, which I was happy with. Was especially happy because I managed to tweak my back while mucking out first thing so was running on pain pills all day. I was also really happy that so many people came up and said it was great to see me out and about without coach.

Saturday night was a little more anxious for The Wonder Horse, she had been box walking, and was doing her pushing the door trick....but a nice in hand walk and graze and she came down a few degrees. Once again warm up outside, went really well, ride through the barn, and into the arena.. Well the judge had been asking for MORE on Saturday, so first test we nearly entered at working lope, rather than jog, but managed to get her back. Asking for more lengthening got a lope...but heck had to try.

Then near disaster struck, still struggling with my back, managed to make a total pigs ear of dismounting, on the concrete, managed to hook my belt over the horn, and ended up dangling, with just my tippy toes on the ground. Fortunately there were a bunch of people around who supported me, help Fergie, and others loosed off the cinch so managed to get free. Right there, at that moment, Fergie earned the title The Wonder Horse, for real. She never budged, just stood like a statue while we got sorted out, that incident just took our relationship to the next level....

After that was once again fighting the back, and we did not have the best ride in our second First level test, but I was shocked to see a score of 44% WHAT??? checked the scores and they hadn't added the collective scores in, so ended up with a slightly more respectful mid fifties. LOL last test of the day our second attempt at a Second level test, and the judge hated it..and having seen the video, I don't disagree, the shoulder ins felt OK, but were as she said 'non existent" still got dinged on our lengthening at all paces, and of course they are all coefficients of 2..then there was the small issue that happens every now and again, I KNOW I'm supposed to do a turn on the haunches, but manage to do a turn on the forehand instead...TWICE, (at this point The Wonder Horse is wondering "Where can a get a decent owner" LOL, luckily there was only two in that class, so we got a ribbon, for a poor score...OH well, plenty of time to work on everything.

In the end it was an educational and successful show, we proved that we can manage on our own, that there are people about who will help. LOL, also found out how things have changed, my traveling companion travels light, like I used to, she had her tack, a couple of brushes, hay and a small bucket for water....must of been something else.. Fergie and I have a mountain of gear, shipping boots, stable boots, exercise boots, stable sheet, after bath sheet, traveling sheet, buckets, tubs, hay cubes, food......just a mountain of stuff, THEN she understood why I took my own truck!

A successful weekend









Someone snapped this as we were walking out for warm ups, and I kind of like it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Update time...WOW a lot has happened..

Was grounded by bad back and then a perfect storm of strep throat, pink eye, and thrush..go me..But while I was just bad back, and not a toxic waste ground, I went for a ground work lesson with the trainer at the barn A..well can I say revelation? It was a very productive session, starting from her habit of throwing her head up when I want to work with her, YUP cured that in 5 minutes flat, stopped using her halter with pressure and release, now just had pressure behind poll, and hand on nose, gently turning her face toward me...now I can put her anywhere and have her stay put....The big one, she made the mistake of swinging her butt around and into A's personal space....and got a shock when he gave her one decent wack with a piece of water pipe that he was holding.









After that one huge correction, she never put a hoof wrong, we went through all sorts of real life situations, and she behaved beautifully. All the time I was getting small corrections on how and where I stood, and where she was in relation to me, all very basic stuff, that I have been getting ever more complacent about over the years, so it was interesting and useful to have a reminder. Now, we have a big turn around in her manners all around, it's great!

Under saddle, well we had a visiting instructor come along when I was still recovering from the strep, no longer a danger to the public, but still not quite well, on the Saturday I was not feeling like it at all, probably should of cancelled, but didn't. Ended up with a really unhappy ride, Coach wanted me to try her in a single joint snaffle, I agreed but we both hated it..we were outside and it was windy, and the going was deep due to rain the day before, then Madam started being a pain at the far end of the arena, that mystery was solved when eventually a deer broke out of the scrub, and ran across the field.. BUT did get two good things from the day..one it's OK to say NO, even to visiting instructors, she wanted me to do some lope work, but no way on that ground, and with that bit, and everything else, everything was SCREAMING no..so I didn't. Second, this very small, tiny, 73 year old woman, who weighs something like a bag of sugar....actually said, "stop being ashamed of your weight, instead use it properly, I was always to light to be really effective with weight aids, so get fitter and use the weight to your advantage.

The next day, I felt better, we were in the arena because the weather was bad, so it was loud in there, changed her out to my Myler snaffle to see how she would go...better than the single joint, but still not loving it...Had a very useful and productive day, riding inside leg to outside hand, something I thought I had nailed, but NOPE, not by half..ended up riding most of the lesson just on the outside, and trying to keep a loop on the inside, quite difficult with Fergie, but it improved so much, could just put a little thumb pressure on the inside to get her back onside..

Have ridden her a few more times since then, both in the Myler, and back in the Dragon Bit, because I lent the Myler to a visiting Hunter rider at the Clinic that was being held at the barn.

-side note, I thought dressage riders carried a lot of stuff...you couldn't move in the barn aisle for show trunks, blankets, boots, grooming kit, hunters are as bad, or worse...

I have never ridden so many serpentines, and 10 and 20 m circles, just getting her soft, soft, softer, and working through.but the improvement again was huge. Made a huge mistake on my last solo ride, was finishing up with practicing our shoulder in....3rd run we got some beautiful steps, so instead of doing the sensible thing "Great job Fergie, we'll stop on that" NOPE, like an idiot I said "That was great, lets just do one more" yeah..never a good idea, it took a while to get another good run!

Pictures....she is far more chilled and friendly than she has ever been!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I love your posts! Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I wrote this from the point of view of being old...but thought some of you might enjoy it.

The full story of yesterday:

As I was driving to the barn today I could see the mares at the furthest away corner of the field....in fact I could see The Wonder Horse, head through the fence “I wonder if the grass is greener over there?”

Parked grabbed a halter, contemplated the half mile walk...decided better go pee first! Walked all the way out, joy of joys she walked up to me...only 10 yards or so..but even so “I wonder if she has cookies?” Of course she has. Set off on the long walk back to the barn, thinking of younger days, when I would NEVER of made that walk, I would of hopped on and rode her back just with a halter. Now, well being old, fat and a bum knee, means that is never going to happen. Then there is the fact that I never ride without my helmet and safety vest. Then the hiddden Diva pipes up, you never ride without gloves these days either.

By the time I have her groomed tacked up ready to go, my watch is already telling me I’m 80% done for my exercise for the day. My fat sweaty, aching self leads her into the arena, cue “I wonder what is hiding in here today?”

But then....for the first time in a very long time, I mount with some elegance, and only a little fear......usually have a ground person, aftermath of a fall some years back, and ride her away, and the years roll off. OK we are not going to win the Olympics, but we did some nice shoulder in work, one beautiful leg yeild, and a bunch of mediocre ones. She was responsive, foreward and just plain fun. I even managed some canter work, and enjoyed it....

I felt young, that bubble of joy that has always come from riding was there, the sheer pleasure on the journey we are taking, from beaten up broken scared old lady, and her very opinionated, 2 year a pasture puff, WHY should I do anything horse....we are now a great team, we get each other...”Wonder why it took so long?”

Truly in the Saddle the years roll away....then it’s time to dismount, and reality strikes!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I SOOO relate to your description. I mean, like, exactly. 



But, I love how you grant the good times their due. Well done!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I SOOO relate to your description. I mean, like, exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> But, I love how you grant the good times their due. Well done!



The more life beats you up, and your body quits on you, the more you just have to take the joy...i’m Lucky to be on this journey, lucky to ride, lucky to have the support I have. Some days you forget...then you just relax, let it all go and say “we are dancing”


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I loved your post as well. I have had 4 knee surgeries and been battling hip and back issues for most of the last year. Riding was no longer fun but fairly painful. Now with the help of a great chiro and some yoga riding is making me feel good again. I also will never jump on a bareback horse in the field again but riding does roll back the years.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

carshon said:


> I loved your post as well. I have had 4 knee surgeries and been battling hip and back issues for most of the last year. Riding was no longer fun but fairly painful. Now with the help of a great chiro and some yoga riding is making me feel good again. I also will never jump on a bareback horse in the field again but riding does roll back the years.



It's a great leveler as well, this 60 year old was in intense battle with an 8 year old playing horse football this weekend...the only difference, she went on to do all the activities after that, I had to quit because I could feel the hurt coming on..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well it has been quite the few weeks...

Had the barn fun day, and Fergie was star player at the soccer, if she ever flunks at dressage, then striker is her new career..even scored a goal, would have been a lot more if a certain 8 year old girl wasn't so good at defending...yes I have NO shame. Then said 8 year old and I were paired up for the toilet paper race, and I got my revenge by making her trot, which freaked her out a little, but heck, we only lost by the shortest of short heads, so them she was delighted! Then I had to quit riding, the knee had maybe fared not well, when I was trying to get a sneaky kick in at the ball when no one was looking.

















So had to take it easy at the next lesson, just worked on walking and halting, but it was still **** hard work, who knew that halting on the arc of a 10m circle was so HARD. Then I got a couple of decent rides in, but then Fergie was NQR, she wasn't lame, but just wasn't moving freely, I felt it straight away, but coach thought she looked OK at the walk, but as soon as we asked her to trot she could see it. So she got days of massages, and her body work person came out, put her all back in line another couple of days massaging, and then we only had a day to prepare for the show.....got the go ahead from Coach, vet and Body work person...and she was fine.

Warm ups were pretty crazy, she always struggles in the second level test to pick up a right lead lope from walk at X, and in warm ups she just could not/would not do it....so the trainer was called to have a go.....she fought and battled with him, and I was kind of concerned I was going to have to get on this amped up horse, but once she got a couple of good departs, we called it good and took her for a walk...

Show day 1...it's blowing half a gale, madam is amped up, thought about having the trainer ride her first, then pulled on the big girls panties, and did it myself...she was very errr fresh, which in the past would have scared me, but this time was kind of fun. 

First test, Level 1 -1 Oh dear, very fresh, not very good, came 4th of 4!
Level 1- 2 - well that felt better, didn't realize that it was a winning ride...YES

Then onto our Level 2 test, I thought it rode really well, apart from not being able to nail that darn lope depart....then I was delighted and totally shocked to find out we had won the class, against my arch nemesis, and beat the trainer on a younger horse....

Day two they ran the classes in reverse, so had an early morning and started with Level 2, once again it felt really good, apart from that depart AGAIN...but still it was good enough to win, just so delighted. The first level tests were OK, she got two Seconds, and considering it was now blowing a full gale, I was happy with that.

The scores for the weekend were scary low, across the board, there have been many complaints about the scoring both from this show, and others in the province, so I'll take the positions, and see what happen at the next show....


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations! What a great show! I hope your knee is faring better surgery date is fast approaching and I hope if offers some relief.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

carshon said:


> Congratulations! What a great show! I hope your knee is faring better surgery date is fast approaching and I hope if offers some relief.


The knee is not happy, it thought that was a lot of work!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am not going to like that post. I have had 4 arthroscopic (sp) surgeries on the same knee, cadaver ligaments, swine ligaments, plastic ligaments and so many cortisone shots I cannot count. I feel your pain and get the "unhappy" knee from standing in one place too long, walking too long, riding too many hills and so many other things. My last surgery (5yrs ago) they scraped all of the arthritis off of my bones (my knee moved like a washboard on the road, click click click) set my patella loose and gave me new ligaments from some new thing they do. It is holding its own for now. So I hope you find some relief.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Let’s just say Fergie is amazing.

We had a 3 day ladies Dressage camp at the barn, 22nd to 24th July..6 lessons in 3 days, body work for her, yoga for me, and a touch of drinking and craft...

Under Saddle she started out horrible, coach wanted her in a snaffle, so I used her French Link, and she was HORRIBLE, gaping, leaning, just felt heavy and horrible no matter how much I used seat and leg. There was a small dust storm and she threw a sudden spook, and would have run previously, but this time I got her back and settled, but she needed a lead to go past the scary place. After that ride we put her back in the Dragon Bit, and she was so much better, Every ride we improved, and the last session, which we cut a little short, because she did the best leg yield work that she has ever done, she was light, balanced, forward, just brilliant. There was a round of applause from the gallery at one jog/lope transition it felt stunning, and everyone was blown away by it.

Talking about being blown away, the first day started with us all working at feeling muscles, learning to identify and massage them properly. Tracy who was holding the session, hasn’t seen Fergie for a year, and she couldn’t believe that madam stood ground tied for the majority of the session, this time last year she would not of been able to do that. Did have to laugh when T was trying to show where the ribs end, pushing her fingers up along the ribs, and saying “there comes a time when you get to what feels like an edge” only she was struggling to find Fergies!









We had a ground work session in the round pen, A asked for a volunteer to go first...The Wonder Horse and I stepped up, and he asked me to show what we could do...so I sent her out on the rail, took her up through the paces, down again, changed direction, and repeat. Then halt, walk past got her to follow me around, stop, back up, turn around me, then turn inside me. When we were done all A could say was, “ Well that was just what I was looking for, well done” followed by “have you spent a lot of time doing that?” Well no we haven’t we just do a little every now and again. We then got to watch others struggle!

Then a braiding lesson, got to practice banding, found out why mine always looked crap before, and how to do them nicely. Found her new look for the Championship shows, she is going to be stunning, will look like a Level 2 horse even if she doesn’t show like one. I may or may not have found glittery elastics to make the braids


























Now in UK for another 3 weeks, and she is getting trainer time put on, keep her fit, and establish her counter canter. I’m trying to keep fit...and learning tests C&D because the championship shows use them, rather than A&B. Been shopping already, most people buy presents for family, I have 3 bits to try on Fergie!









Oh and there was a wine a cheese party, obviously an overdose of cheese had an influence on my craft project.


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

Tyra goes in the Veribend and really likes it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

thecolorcoal said:


> Tyra goes in the Veribend and really likes it!


Not holding my breath, most I have ever spent on a bit, I hope she likes it. She will probably like the loose ring, it’s my trainers pick, it’s heavy and I think closest in ‘feel’ to The Dragon Bit. I like the HKM I think it’s a nice bit....she’ll probably hate it.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Fergie's mane looks like a Pantene commercial! Goodness, _my _hair isn't that silky, shiny, and smooth...and let's not say anything about my horses' scissor cut monstrosities! :hide:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So while I was relaxing for a month in the UK, Fergie had a month with the trainer, poor girl, but boy is she fit!

General news, she got into a fight, with a gelding, a mini gelding, who walks under the rails on the pens. BO says she thought they were trying to kill each other, he was standing underneath her, trying to bite her...succeeded a few times, while she tried to kick his head in....people have now been moved around, so mini is back in the pen with the page wire, and Fergie and her big companion are on the other side of the track. Fergie is in, and will be doing a month on full board, stable at night, pen during the day, this for my benefit rather than hers, I can’t walk out and catch her anymore, the knee isn’t doing so well. Also hope that a month of stabling will get her kind of used to it! After a month then she goes into ‘let down’ mode...not sure how much I will ride between end of season and knee replacement.

Other news, bought 3 new bits for her while I was away...very expensive, mid range, and bargain bin $20 online purchase. I was amazed by the quality of the $20 one, and as it was coaches choice, we tried that first and she loves it, is going so well, no gaping, and retaining the softness, so we have put it on her show bridle, Championship Show this weekend, then I will try the Verbindend next week, but it will have to be amazing to beat the Bargain Bit.

So I’m having to balance how much I work on her, with not annoying the knee, but have had such fun riding the ‘new’ tests..the Championship shows use the C and D tests, rather than A and B we ride the rest of the year. I rode level 1 C last year, it’s OK, D is new and great fun, has a counter canter loop, and a canter serpentine with changes over X, it is just a nice test to ride. Level 2 C is a BEAST - has a 3 loop canter serpentine, wall to wall, with no change of lead. For the first time I realized how short our indoor is, I ran out of room every time!

Her trot work has been great, canter transitions, are phenomenal, canter work...still working at the balance of holding her in, and letting her go forward.....always an issue for me, the 1970’s German showjumper buried deep in my soul wants to take up tons of contact and overbend and over ride her! I did manage a loose rein canter circle. I have no great expectations of second level, we are still playing with it...but then there are only like 5 people in the division, so we will see. First level is more competitive, will have to ride out heart out for that one.

Pics of course, Fergie with Bloom, her room mate, 5 year old, ClydexTB, and a real sweetie, and one from after our lesson last night, it was a wild ride!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

One Championship show down, with mixed results!

Now she gave me everything, and was tired at the end of it, and I was so proud of her, though chatting to the judge at the end of day two she said that Fergie is not generous, anytime I am not 100% on form, she loses it, she wont give me any freebies...that is why she is making me a better rider. LOL, I would take a little bit of give...

The long story short, we came second in all 6 classes, I was going to take pics of her blue ribbons and pretend she won...blue being second up here! BUT I was delighted to get the Reserve Champion in Level 1, missing out on the championship by a few points.

Long story long, well we rode tests that we had only practiced a few times, and we did as well as we could in the circumstances,like being away the whole of August, like OUCH with the knee and also ouch of her stamping on my foot! YEAH. We managed 3 out of four of our 3 loop serpetines, wall to wall, no change of lead, they were giving me nightmares, but we did it. Made the level 1, loop to X with no change a breeze, easy peasy! The new bit is a winner, never once did we have 'gaping' and only a few 'against hand' comments, this time it was mainly rhythm, and getting her back end engaged. It is very scary to look at videos, where you swear that you are sitting up, and using your core and seat, but when you look, you are still getting on your fork, and dumping her on her forehand.

Oh well onward and upward, next, and last show, Provincial Finals, and more new tests. They are not offering Level 2, so we will be doing Basic and Level 1 have qualified in both, so it's a one day show, 4 tests, time to work on nailing them, then I will probably quit until after surgery, or maybe just walk her around a bit...we'll see.

My first attempt at banding, I'm pretty proud of it











Even though it stood up like feathers in the gale that was blowing.




























She won a pretty ribbon and a new fun bonnet, in her colors, so pleased










Oh yes, forgot the damaged foot!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Congrats to you and Fergie! love your posts!!!! and so sorry about your foot. Ouch!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks @carshon, so proud of what we have managed to achieve.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So here goes, the last couple of updates....


Fergie and I have our last show together on Friday, then she is leaving from the show, and I will be sitting there wondering what I have done...

The run up to this show has been less than ideal, I simply am unable to ride for more than a short while, unless pumped full of pain pills.....and then I suffer for it later. So have done some work, but have to admit that simply riding at the show may be the height of my ambition, the classes are big, the competition looks fierce, we will be lucky to pin, given our preparation. 



My goal has to be to enjoy her one last time, not to let her down, to enjoy the day as much as possible.....wish us luck...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The theme for a bitter sweet weekend!

Thursday evenings, warm ups, Coach decided to take us in order, babies first, and grown ups last...first kid on pony great, second kid on QH, got jumped out the the ring, call for trainer to ride horse in first...started a trend, next horse, a youngster first time away from home, novice rider, always was going to ride her in, but she went great and T hopped up and was riding atound with the biggest grin on her face having a wonderful time....next up the young WB, so I decided that I would just get on and ride Fergie, MISTAKE, she was spooking at everything, and after a lovely trot pirouette at X, I decided to add her to the list of ride ins....it was late by the time we were done, and I did not get on again!

Show day was far better had A ride her for me, before I got on, and she was a lot calmer, until the attack of the killer carrier bag, being blown along the road behind the judges car....that really had RED MARE EATER written in large all over it....

So, the final show, poor scores, places in 3 out of 4 classes, and reminded me why I;m looking for a quieter life maybe, she sure made it memorable. To be fair to her, I did not expect much more, I haven't ridden enough, I'm out of shape and hurting, it was maybe a 'show to far' BUT my two favorite ever judges comments came from it...

Good potential, I see that you know your aids and how to ask, horse needs to relax and listen to you.​and then 

Some good stuff --------------Then OMG I'm going to be eaten​LOL, it actually proved how far she has brought me, I managed to smile through it, ride defensively where needed, make decisions like, MMMM not going to lope this circle by C, think I will trot it, rather blow the mark, than blow out of the arena! Everything was going well until the final halt, in the final test, and I just started bawling, didn't help that the whole bench where the team was sitting was crying as well!!

It was very very odd to be packing to go home, and putting her traveling gear in the trunk, so hard to drive away and leave her there.......I will always be grateful to her..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You and Fergie have come a long way and both of you have grown a lot. You've made some really good accomplishments and I think you ought to be really proud of both of you. NOW! Clear your mind and get ready to fix your knee and be ready to go again by spring! You've motivated me to make another entry into my journal, life has been hectic and I just haven't made time to sit down and do it. 

As for riding defensively, I went to the Western Dressage World's Friday and watched a gal on a WB, big Dutch boy, that she bought cheap because he is a ferocious bucker. She's a trainer, so I think she had $$$ dancing in her head. Took him to a clinic 3 weeks ago and got severely bucked off and hurt, not seriously but got the hurt put on her none the less. Horse is one who goes all stiff legged, head between the knees, gaping mouth, sun fishes, whole bit. He did and she flew one way and he careened off of my trainer and her horse (she's a baby 3 y.o. mare at her first clinic, thank God trainer got off and was on the ground), knocked N for a loop and the horse blew a gasket. So, for this trainer's Basic 1 ride, to say she was defensive was probably the understatement of the year. Forget Free Walk, she was just trying to get through the test before he blew up again, I think her reins were never longer than about 1 ft. Said she could feel him winding himself up with every step through the test. They made it through, not sure how long she's going to work on this one. I, personally, would have sent him down the rode after the first time. No, be fair, I wouldn't have bought him at all, I'm too dang old for that crap.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Im not crying... you are crying!!!

I am so happy for you both. Funny how parting on good terms is just as difficult....


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

That picture was just too much! I am happy Fergie is moving on to a great home and program. But I am so sad that there will be no more updates about your progress with her. The two of you worked so hard and have some so far.....


best of luck to you both. And I hope the next updates are about how much better your knee feels.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I am hopeless at goodbyes. I got teary eyed just reading your post. :sad: Hope Fergie's journeys continue to be wonderful, surrounded by adoring kids.


(PS- _Some nice moments, then OMG I'm about to be eaten_ helped put a smile back on my face :rofl: I know the feeling!)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The end of year results for WSDAC (Western Dressage Canada) has just been finalized..

Fergie was 20th in Basic, not bad as we only did a couple of shows at Basic.

We were 13th at 1st Level

And 6th in the country at 2nd Level.....there are a group in Ontario who took the top spots, with very respectable scores, then from 5th down the scores drop dramatically......not many people riding that level yet, even fewer getting really good scores.

It’s not a bad way to finish the year, and a partnership.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

been lurking for a while. so sorry to see the journey end but happy you had it and ended it well.

have you thought about doing driven dressage? maybe find a nice large pony and still get dressage/horse fix without the pain from riding? just a though.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This arrived today, a fitting finale to Fergie and my journey, thank you Fergie


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, now we reach the end of the journey, the last certificate, and mounted her plaque.


----------

